# FW Ork Lifta Droppa for the Battlewagon



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had posted this the other day but it seems that there was a little hick-up and the thread was lost. So, here it is for those who haven't seen it yet.

A new Forge World release for upgrading the Battlewagon, the Lifta Droppa.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow.... thats... over the top xD
only an ork would think up that 
what the heck does it do in game though??


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Lifts a tank and moves it or in apoch you can overload it to do one big shot at ST-D but have a high chance of blowing the tank up.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

How the heck can that thing stay up without falling on its side?


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks more like a poorly selling toy than a 40k model. =S


----------

